# 19th Mopar Euro Nationals at Santa Pod



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Is anyone going to the 19th Mopar Euro Nationals also known as the American Car show at Santa Pod this weekend? I went last year, really enjoyed it you have to love the sound on a nice V8!


----------

